# Cullen Sucks



## sidak (Aug 9, 2004)

After waiting 5.5 months after paying for lights and after pressing for an answer of when my lights would shipped Cullen abruptly cancels my order and refunds the money
Never mind I never asked for him to cancel the order just wanted a straight answer. The man can not provide one apparently. 
Never mind the fact he got a 5.5 month interest free loan as well. 
The guy has ZERO customer service skills. The icing on the cake he deleted all my post on his site and deleted my user id. 
shows you the type of individual he is.
I would stay far far away from this joker. 
Let's see how long this post actually lasts.


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (sidak)*


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (sidak)*

Your too funny... but right. Had a similar run in with with a while back. Paid for the goods with pay pal, waited till blue in the face, asked him what the deal was, answered with I had to order the parts from Germany... the krapp just dribbled on & on.
I suppose he does offer services to the masses, but you get to play the "Boiling Point" game with him from time to time


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (Hid_Mann)*

and he did not show proof where "his" parts are made.
did you notice that he is no longer a sponsor? 
I think he got kicked out.


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (a2gtinut)*

Well I happened to buy a friend a few VW emblems/badges for his 20th Ann Gti, but things were not clear if he had these items like this in stock or needed to be ordered, etc... this off his e-bay "buy now" offerings. The crap-pee web site of his was of no use either, so once you paid up via pay pal the waiting game began.
I was sure as SHELL not gonna call dimpledork estonia to find out what was up.
If he hasn't gotten kicked otta hear (yet)... keep your fingers crossed







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Remember... Time Wounds All Heels


----------



## GTIBRAZIL (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (sidak)*

I am having the same problem, do you have any info on Cullen Phone or address?


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (GTIBRAZIL)*

it's crazy how someone can go from a well respected resource, to the object of multiple nastygrams.. 

and to rip off the xfiles, "the truth is out there"


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (sidak)*

Omar Sidak,
Your order was canceled and refunded based on your personal (and my family) harrasment and insults and felony accusations in private and public (on our forums). 
As the business owner you are you should understand that we can not spend time on such activities. 
There is no time for such nor can we make other customers wait even longer wasting time debating such issues as to how fast your 2yr old son can pack headlights with one customer.
Yes the username 'Cullensucks' was deleted and posts were removed and blocked from our forums.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

hey omar... I haven't seen one of these threads yet over at Mickey's forum


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (sidak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sidak* »_I am actually happy that the sob returned my money. 

Well then!


----------



## VWTurbo23 (Dec 20, 2003)

Not good press for what once was a great seller.


----------



## Vdizzle4LF (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

Hopefully with going wholesale you've hired a couple employees. One to answer emails and one to handle shipping/packing. This is in no way a flame btw!


----------



## sidak (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

Cullen I asked on numerous occasions for a date that you would ship.
IF you responded it was with a vague non answer at best. 
It is not tough to let some one know when you are going to ship what they had paid for nearly 6 months ago.
You canceled my order with out my asking. You blocked my email and you deleted my account "Osidak" when I made other people aware of this on your site. 
You own the site so you have that right but it shows your character when you don't want others to see what is going on.
I haven't checked but last time I was on your site it appear a rather large number of people where wanting to know the same exact thing I was asking.
I mentioned it was a felony to take money from a customer and then not deliver only in email. 
If this is how you plan to deal with resalers they will laugh in your face. They like many of us want to know when they are going to get what they paid for. 
So yes Cullen you SUCK!!! oh and yes my 2 year old has better customer service than you do.
I am sure you will continue on with your business but I will always be happy to tell my story. I will tell it often.


----------



## sidak (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

Oh if you want to claim harrasment. That is a joke.
I have every single email between us. Should I post them so they can see the harrasment... Or lack there of.


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (sidak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sidak* »_You blocked my email .

We have no way to block anyones emails.

_Quote, originally posted by *sidak* »_you deleted my account "Osidak" when I made other people aware of this on your site. 

*PLS refer to forum rules:*
"You agree not to post any abusive, obscene, *vulgar, slanderous, hateful*, threatening.....*You agree* that the webmaster, administrator and moderators of this forum have the right to remove, edit, move or close any topic at any time should they see fit."
http://www.euro-cullen.com/for...ister


----------



## sidak (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

So I guess this is not being blocked
*"The original message was received at Mon, 23 May 2005 21:56:54 -0700 from cpe-069-134-048-176.xxxxxxxx.res.rr.com [69.134.48.176]
----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors ----- <[email protected]>
(expanded from: <[email protected]>)
----- Transcript of session follows -----
mail.local: unknown name: ec
550 <[email protected]>... User unknown
"*
the address that I sent the message to was "[email protected]" Sent it 3 times with the same result all three times. Looks like my email got put in a spam filter.
I guess the same one I had been using just all of a sudden stopped working. Yeah sure.
Vulgar - Didn't post anything vulgar
slanderous - _*(A false tale or report maliciously uttered, tending to injure the reputation of another)*_ Cullen the key word in the definition is FALSE
Everything I posted was true and I have the emails to back them up.
Hateful - Well I guess that is the catch all when you are grasping at straws. I point out your lousy service and the fact you fail to answer a single question with a straight answer and I guess you think I am being hateful
Hey keep it coming you are just showing the people who you really are.


----------



## Realbrit (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (sidak)*

Another vote in the 'sucks' column here.
I've had better service in the DMV office than from this vendor.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (Realbrit)*

Yup, another one here that thinks Cullen sucks after giving him multiple chances, on multiple products.....and he failed on them all


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (Syonara_G60Style)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syonara_G60Style* »_Yup, another one here that thinks Cullen sucks after giving him multiple chances, on multiple products.....and he failed on them all

That's a broad genralization...
How did he fail you?
You NEVER got product? Or it took a long time (as a pre-order should)?
Or what?
B/c if he "sucks" then you must be out your money completely right?
From what I understood he was very upfront about the GB being a PRE-ORDER.
For those that haven't gotten their product or their money after numerous attempts to get it back - they have a gripe.
Later,


----------



## umtdi (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (sidak)*

What's amazing is that Cullen is no idiot. He sets up group buys and has folks pay with paypal.
He then plays the boiling point game out past 45 days from the payment date. At this point there is NO RECOURSE with paypal. I tried.
I paid him $200 on March 23 and he's been giving me the runaround and refusing to ship or refund my money for three weeks now.
I want to find him - If anybody has his contact information please either post it, IM me or email me.


----------



## farfrompukin (Oct 3, 2003)

holy crap! i guess that about does it- i won't be ordering anything from this guy.......
BTW- i think his FAQ sux as well


----------



## umtdi (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (umtdi)*

Cullen refunded the $200 I paid him. 
I'm in no way a happy customer since I wasted several hours over that time playing the "boiling point" game w/ him, was out the money for 3 months and lost the paypal fees on the "refund." 
I think it's such a shame that I had to waste bandwidth on VWVortex to get him to take action.
Thanks to the forum mods - please have a little patience with disgruntled buyers as this method may be the last chance for some customers to get vendors to take action.


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (umtdi)*

hmmm.. i don't want a refund.. i want my lights...


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (farfrompukin)*

Good on you brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif better go elsewhere to find what you want & so you don't have to deal the headache.
I suppose if you like me (5"11" 235 lb bodybuilder) and get hold of him you could simply give him a good 'ol fashioned 2 hr arse beaten to right things, but would that get the job done?
I learned my lesson when I tried to get hold of the stuff I paid him for. In the end I got my coin back, so all I really lost was time.
I'd say buy your stuff from well know resellers like Nater


----------



## GTIVDUB (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Hid_Mann)*

I agree, the man has little to no customer service. I paid for lights he said he could deliver in a month and waited 8 months before I saw them arrive. Part of the same buy I purchased headlight protectors and have not heard or seen anything about them yet. After several emails to inquire about the protectors I have about given up. I would love to at least get my money back.
I would definitely not recommend buying anything from cullen, no matter what he wants to call himself.
What gets me is the people who blindly defend him. If you gave this guy money and actually got what you paid for congratulations. I was not that lucky.


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (GTIVDUB)*

this is why Tex gave him a kick and he is no longer a sponsor.
Now he has new Tex name as well.
I wonder how many people are still waiting for parts from last year GBs?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_this is why Tex gave him a kick and he is no longer a sponsor.

I'm TOTALLY not sticking up for him but how do you know that the "tex" gave him "A kick"...?
This is why so many rumors start.
I mean, it could be true but nobody knows for sure except for a few.
I'm not sticking up for the so-called bad customer service that has been happening but let's be real about it all...
He wanted out from what I hear b/c of WAY TOO MUCH bs...
For whatever reason...
But I'm sure plenty of others will take his place.
Later,


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_But I'm sure plenty of others will take his place.

It would be great if somebody knowledgeable took over the stickies here... like you







. They certainly could use some work! And I assume that Cullen isn't going to put any more effort into them?


----------



## alanb814 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (dennisgli)*

Hay:
Not sticking up for anyone, But I got into the FACTORY PREORDER #2 a litte late also knowing and reading feedback that it will take sometime.
I admit from Sept 04 to May 05 is significant, but no one twisted my arm for the order, and I saved some money( if you wanted the product immediately pay retail).
Every time I emailed Cullen to inquire about the order I DID get and answer a few days later.
I ordered the fog light wiring harness and that was shipped the same week.
I'd order again from CULLEN. 
Alan


----------



## GTIVDUB (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (alanb814)*

Oh, I did save a little money on the purchase price. But knowing what I know now I would gladly have paid retail to avoid the hassle and lame explanations I had to endure. If I had any idea the guy was not able to meet the shipping dates that he quoted I would not have purchased from him. The amount of time and hassle involved with even getting him to answer the question of when to expect the product more than offsets the amount that I saved. And then when you add in the cost of the products never received it gets even worse.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
It would be great if somebody knowledgeable took over the stickies here... like you







. They certainly could use some work! And I assume that Cullen isn't going to put any more effort into them?


I think it would be a great thing to have a collaborative effort involved in that.
As I am not knowledgeable about bulb types and Tan seemed to always knowledgeable about that (where the hell has he been?) and you are knowledgeable as well...
Amongst others.
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I think it would be a great thing to have a collaborative effort involved in that.
As I am not knowledgeable about bulb types and Tan seemed to always knowledgeable about that (where the hell has he been?) and you are knowledgeable as well...
Amongst others.
Later,


I don't know anything. Hyper white bulbs are the best!!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I think it would be a great thing to have a collaborative effort involved in that.
As I am not knowledgeable about bulb types and Tan seemed to always knowledgeable about that (where the hell has he been?) and you are knowledgeable as well...
Amongst others.
Later,

I'm here and there..


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (GT17V)*

you guys are all a bunch of cheap whiny fools, it is pre pay and pre order, you guys all bitch bitch bitch and you get a great price on it and are excited, so rather than spending the 20 bucks or what ever you saved by paying for it 3 months ahead of time, as opposed to calling someone who has it in stock for a bit more and getting it within a week. and that company you buy from has actual real people who you can call on the phone, and they are a local company (usa) and can get it to you faster, you morons still go to cullen after seeing all the bashing posts about people not getting thier parts when expected. some parts do come from other countries and do need to go thru customs just like the patec group buy and people bitched then about how it tooks 2 extra weeks
you get what you pay for


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_you guys are all a bunch of cheap whiny fools, it is pre pay and pre order, you guys all bitch bitch bitch and you get a great price on it and are excited, so rather than spending the 20 bucks or what ever you saved by paying for it 3 months ahead of time, as opposed to calling someone who has it in stock for a bit more and getting it within a week. and that company you buy from has actual real people who you can call on the phone, and they are a local company (usa) and can get it to you faster, you morons still go to cullen after seeing all the bashing posts about people not getting thier parts when expected. some parts do come from other countries and do need to go thru customs just like the patec group buy and people bitched then about how it tooks 2 extra weeks
you get what you pay for









I kind of agree with what "quickhuh" said...


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_
I kind of agree with what "quickhuh" said...









just kind of?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_

I don't know anything. Hyper white bulbs are the best!!
















Oh yea, I forgot to throw your name in there for the hyper white comments.







How's this: A hyper white FAQ!
Later,


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (sidak)*

I have been happy with Cullen's service. It took about five months for him to fill my Hella Jetta Ecode order, but I saved a couple hundred bucks in the process.
Early on, I decided to cancel my euroswitch order and go with another vendor (so I could do the rear fog LED mod; this mod doesn't work with Cullen's switch). Cullen cheerfully refunded my money within 24hrs.
He replied promptly to all my emails, and explained how the lights would work. His harness guy puts together complete, perfect-fitting kits with easy-to-follow instructions.
Just my .02 ...
Rick


----------



## 21-window (Jun 14, 2004)

Butter J
I'm getting the same run around from the guy. He said to me "do you have a direct question" . I wrote the question in bold underlined print and here it is. I have yet to recieve a reponse to this question I only get the run around.
"Oh and buy the way the direct question is again for the 15th time:
Here comes the question:
WILL YOU PLEASE VERIFY THAT YOU KNOW WHO I AM AND THAT i AM THE OWNER, PAID UP AT $175, OF SPOT #9 CLEARS.

QUESTION IS ABOVE"
Cullen maybe now you can answer this or will you give me the old. " please try to keep all correspondence to email"
maybe this way all the trouble won't be seen on public forums.
I know this post isn't real clear but if anyone wants to know more detail please email me.
In the mean time beware of this guy.


----------



## 21-window (Jun 14, 2004)

you still haven't answered my question. I told you many times that the other party is no longer involved as I paid him close to a year ago. I have emailed you paypal verification of payment at least 3 times and you will not even acknowledge that either. Sure seems shakey to me.
You are proving your lack of ability to directly answer a question right now even as we speak.


_Modified by 21-window at 1:04 AM 6-2-2005_


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (21-window)*


_Quote, originally posted by *21-window* »_you still haven't answered my question. I told you many times that the other party is no longer involved as I paid him close to a year ago. I have emailed you paypal verification of payment at least 3 times and you will not even acknowledge that either. Sure seems shakey to me.

Well he is still your seller.
As for verifying it all that was done when the switch was done, and we can REVERIFY it only when back in office during business hours when I am at an actual computer and not typing on the mobile device without any records at hand.


----------



## 21-window (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

There is *always* an excuse.!!!!


----------



## 21-window (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

There is *always* an excuse. If it's not *10pm*then its we are in the warehouse or we are away from our computer for some reason or another, but it's always something . And by the way who are "we" , do you have multiple personalities?


_Modified by 21-window at 1:11 AM 6-2-2005_


----------



## sidak (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*


_Quote »_No one has blocked any emails our spamfilter server kicks in after a certain interval of emails from the same IP.


Cullen I guess your "automatic spam filter" just magically kicked in right after YOU canceled my order with out me requesting it.
So you broke a contract and then made it impossible for me to contact you other than by public forum. Now another person that is not happy with you inability to answer simple questions has been automatically blocked. Seems to be a pattern forming. Oh hey what is that certain interval? Just curious
Damn Cullen if you want to lie at least make it plausible. Haven't checked that other thread in a while but did you answer my question yet?..... I doubt it.


----------



## sidak (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

So Cullen what is that interval? Care to answer.... I won't hold my breath
As for Buttero's tracking number - I bet you have access to that number, I mean after all you CREATED the tracking number. UPS is just kind enough to send the information via QuantumView.
If that number had actually been created Buttero would have gotten an email stating the billing information had been received and he could start tracking his package.
Now I don't know Buttero but it seems he has not gotten. So Cullen why don't you give a customer a little help and simply email the man the tracking number....


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.Euro-Cullen.com* »_CORRECT! And if UPS quantumview get spamfiltered (as they do often) emai/post or something and we can email it to you.
They pickup before 7pm PST usually. But as late as 9pm
ok, will do. thanks.


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_ok, will do. thanks.

Get the UPS tracking from UPS yet? Was picked up some 2 hrs back.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.Euro-Cullen.com* »_
Get the UPS tracking from UPS yet? Was picked up some 2 hrs back.
yes i did. thank you very much. all posts have been deleted as well


----------



## ArchtctInTraining (Apr 6, 2005)

At first I thought Cullen, was rude with my emails, and could not answer the question straight forward. He would refer me to links or vague answers. 
However, in the forums he has provided with great info, clean diagrams and great info. I guess even though he may not always communicate clearly he does seem to know his stuff.


_Modified by ArchtctInTraining at 10:24 AM 6-7-2005_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (ArchtctInTraining)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArchtctInTraining* »_I must agree Cullen, does suck. He was rude with my emails, and could not answer the questions traight forward. .

Again,
Not intentionally sticking up for him but he's always been "weird" in his communication. My thoughts on that is that he is not of this country. There are *some* cultural barriers that DO EXIST in email and vocal form. Some ppl communicate differently than others. I work with a few ppl that are out of this country and from Europe. Their communication is soooo different and we have been feeling upset at how he verbalizes things...after a while we realized it's just how they are.
As far as not responding to emails or dancing around issues. If that happened, I'm not condoning that...I'm just saying if you thought he was rude in emails it may not be that way...it's just a communication barrier....
Unless I got Cullen all wrong and he's been an american citizen all his life????
Later,


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArchtctInTraining* »_I must agree Cullen, does suck. He was rude with my emails, and could not answer the questions traight forward..

A lot of times we are not in the office when we reply to emails, this is what is mainly confusing to most, thereby we can only direct you to places where you can obtain info from when we are just replying to emails "on the go" or while packing..

_Quote, originally posted by *ArchtctInTraining* »_. This forum is far better than most forums out there and we do not need nor want people like Cullen ruining them.

Well *THIS *forum (Lighting Forum) I actually initiated back in the day "worked" the VWVortex staff for around a year until we got it up, I among some other VW's on here used to spend a lot of time on the Philips Lighting Forum before that (the only one that was around then)
If you precieved something as rude we appologise, that is not the intention, but there are many reasons it might have been preceieved as such, cultural, language, and the amount of "various emotional" emails we deal with on a daily basis.


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_I work with a few ppl that are out of this country and from Europe. Their communication is soooo different and we have been feeling upset at how he verbalizes things...after a while we realized it's just how they are.

Not to mention there are HUGE diffreneces between so called West and Eastern Europe (I've lived in both for at least one decade in each).

_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Unless I got Cullen all wrong and he's been an american citizen all his life????

Yes sir but also a citizen of a EU country but yes born in California USA.
(But did NOT grow up here with the exception of a couple yrs here and there)


_Modified by www.Euro-Cullen.com at 1:19 PM 6-6-2005_


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_yes i did. thank you very much. 

Good!


----------



## ArchtctInTraining (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.Euro-Cullen.com* »_
A lot of times we are not in the office when we reply to emails, this is what is mainly confusing to most, thereby we can only direct you to places where you can obtain info from when we are just replying to emails "on the go" or while packing..
Well *THIS *forum (Lighting Forum) I actually initiated back in the day "worked" the VWVortex staff for around a year until we got it up, I among some other VW's on here used to spend a lot of time on the Philips Lighting Forum before that (the only one that was around then)
If you precieved something as rude we appologise, that is not the intention, but there are many reasons it might have been preceieved as such, cultural, language, and the amount of "various emotional" emails we deal with on a daily basis.

Not to mention there are HUGE diffreneces between so called West and Eastern Europe (I've lived in both for at least one decade in each).
Yes sir but also a citizen of a EU country but yes born in California USA.
(But did NOT grow up here with the exception of a couple yrs here and there)

_Modified by http://www.Euro-Cullen.com at 1:19 PM 6-6-2005_

My apologizes for jumping to conclusions and making rude satatments after only a few emails, yes I did feel you were rude but thanks for the apology. You have been very hepful to me with HIDs and I look forward to placing an order with you for clear front side markers in my bumper.


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (ArchtctInTraining)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArchtctInTraining* »_
My apologizes for jumping to conclusions and making rude satatments after only a few emails, yes I did feel you were rude but thanks for the apology. You have been very hepful to me with HIDs and I look forward to placing an order with you for clear front side markers in my bumper.

No problem misunderstandings happen especially when there is so many things going on


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_ 

Why keep bumping this up to the top?


----------



## wickedgift (Jul 5, 2003)

bump,bump,bump.


----------



## Bora1.8TMan (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (wickedgift)*

OK.... I hear this.
I ordered 2 parts from the guy this week. 
And I'll tell you 2 things.
1) I hate getting jerked around when I buy stuff, and 2) I hate getting jerked around for a piss-poor reason.

So, if I get jerked around for 2 weeks and don't get shtit, then I'll let you know.
If I get my stuff, I'll still let you know, but you should know I'm also gonna push to get this thread pushed into a black hole.
Let's formalize this crap.
If you've got problems with Cullen, then post your beef, and let the original poster make a list.
Otherwise, shut the hell up.
NO use tarnishing a good seller's name for some idiotic reason.
Got it?
Peace....


----------



## Darren J (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Bora1.8TMan)*

OK, here's my beef, let me know if you think it's valid.
I order my e-codes in the Dec. group buy from Cullen. A poster asks if Canadian orders are subject to taxes and duties and Cullen replies that Canadian orders are shipped from a Canadian address so no extra fees. Fair enough, I wait my 6 and 1/2 months for my lights and get my notice that my lights are in at the post office. What do I get? A $60 dollar bill for taxes because it was shipped from the USA. That extra surprise really made me PO'd because it was stated beforehand that it wouldn't be an issue. Still a good deal? Probably, but I like to take a vendor for his word. I won't cover the other reasons, there's been enough posts on that.


----------



## User Banned (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (Darren J)*

I've ordered from Cullen before on a group buy that was technically closed. The item arrived 6 business days later in perfect condition. I've had no problems with Cullen and as for him not being a forum sponsor anymore...does anyone have an idea what sponsorship fees are for this website? They are exorbitant. And for a small time seller, it could be too much. That's my rumor and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (User Banned)*

hmm. I only ordered clear sides for my MKIII VR6 awhile ago. I did receive them, but it took forever. Whenever I asked the status of the order I always got a vauge answer and was left scratching my head. Would I order anything from Cullen again. No. 
thats my 2 cents. 
p.s. I'm suprised this thread is not Blackholed yet.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (ginster_gtivr6)*

Cullen has always responded to my emails soooo damn fast. In my experience his customer service, products, and of course prices have always been







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

I ordered headlights from Cullen in June 2004 and I still have not received them to this day. From June 2004 to December 2004 he hemmed and hawed about shipment updates, then silence followed. I've been patient, however I no longer need the headlights as I bought a set from another source a month ago. I've decided to request a refund from Cullen soon as it's been one full year. 
I should have emailed Cullen earlier this year requesting an update, but it is the seller's responsibility to keep his customers updated without the customers constantly bugging him about it. I already feel he has left me completely in the dark. 
The headlight group buy I participated in was also locked by Cullen later last year, I assume to prevent people from posting & asking Cullen for updates. 
I'm a vendor myself and I can see that Cullen does a poor job at business. Didn't vwvortex strip advertising status from him recently? He eagerly started too many pre-order group buys before preparing a proper tracking system. As for my group buys, I have an active database that lists all group buys and associated customers in chronological order. Typing one email for the selected group buy will automatically forward a copy to ALL respective customers. Each customer data has attached payment info so I can do mass refunds in a group buy (hasn't happened though, because I always receive and ship items in reasonable time) without fumbling issues that Cullen seemed to have. 
From a typical buyer's perspective (or mine anyway), Cullen is careless about his customers. I don't plan on dealing with him again unless I see he is actually improving, and if he complies with my upcoming request for a refund.


_Modified by Malone at 2:13 PM 6-22-2005_


----------



## Justadubinaround (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (Malone)*

I ordered two sets of smoked banana lights a little over a year ago. Somehow I slipped through the cracks and only recieved one set, instead of the two I paid for. I emailed him a copy of my paypal reciept and heard nothing back. I let it go because I really was only out like $40.00 or something - not a big deal.
Fast Forward: 1year
I bitched about this on a thread in the mkI forums and 3 days later I had my extra set of smoked banana lights at my front door. 
Will I ever purchase anything from Cullen again? I don't know, but I do know that if I do decide to purchase from him again it is ONLY because when they were made aware *again* of the problem, they solved it quickly.


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_I ordered headlights from Cullen in June 2004 and I still have not received them to this day. From June 2004 to December 2004 he hemmed and hawed about shipment updates, then silence followed. 

We have since refocused our activities to wholesale as that is the only solution that makes sence when direct sourcing from the factories in the qty's we do.

_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_The headlight group buy I participated in was also locked by Cullen later last year, I assume to prevent people from posting & asking Cullen for updates.

*We* can not lock any threads.

_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_He eagerly started too many pre-order group buys before preparing a proper tracking system. 

We have all orders and such in our system the part which many do not understand is we source the products from the manufacturers directly not from any local or overseas warehouse, but the factories, this is why the timeframe is different, than for most. 
Also many times we have offered unique (our own tooled products) or/and "yet to be released" products on preorder basis.
As with your Mk2 headlights you ordered they are a new product not released as of yet!

_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_From a typical buyer's perspective (or mine anyway), Cullen is careless about his customers. I don't plan on dealing with him again unless I see he is actually improving, and if he complies with my upcoming request for a refund.


As stated our main focus nowdays is wholesale.
But please email us with your concern so we can look it up for you!


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

Thanks for the reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe I'll wait for the headlights instead of asking for a refund, depending on how far the release date is. 
Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

Wow, that was a quick refund (received 1 min ago)! I'm feeling positive now. 
I may refund the refund shortly if I still want these headlights. 
Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## sidak (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

I made this post after Cullen did not/would not answer a simple question of when head lights I had paid for 5.5 months before would ship. The only thing he would say if he responded at all was very vague. People on his own site where complaining of the same. 
So all of this came to a point when Cullen canceled my order and refunded my money with out me asking. Now when someone pays for something it considered a contract no? So he broke a contract not (remember I did not ask for it) and then proceeded to block my emails. Of course he claims he didn't but I find rather interesting his automatic filter kicked in right at that moment (of which happened to another unhappy customer). He also deleted all my posts on his own site and also my userid on that site as well.
Any reasonable person would see that he was clearly preventing me from contacting him. Of course he denies it. 
So that left me to post here. Seems plenty of people had the same or similar complaints as mine. 
Some people chalk it up to "oh he is european, they are different" I am sorry business is business.
Then came an interesting letter from my ISP that I was spamming someone. Well Cullen was the only person I could think of that would do so. I called the ISP. They confirmed what I thought. I sent them EVERY single email between us. They didn't think that was spam. They said I had nothing to worry about....
Guess it is just a difference in cultures, you know. This post has served its purpose for me. It allowed me to get a response and also allowed others to be warned.


_Modified by sidak at 3:29 PM 6-23-2005_


----------



## sidak (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (sidak)*

As seen at another site. Sure glad I am the only that was unhappy... Wait I wasn't. Oh and Cullen when I bought I was under the distinct impression these where HELLA head lights. With OEM switch gear included.
From the second post it appears others thought the same
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...art=3

_Quote »_
Re: "hella" ecodes from eurocullen? [Re: burpod] 
#1043913 - Wed Jun 22 2005 07:48 PM Edit Reply Quote Quick Reply 


An interesting footnote. I received my E-codes yesterday. When I ordered them last Dec. I was told by Cullen that Canadian orders were shipped out to individuals from a Canadian address so as to avoid additional duties and taxes. I was peeved when I went to the Post Office to pick them up and was whacked with an extra $60.55 fee to cover the taxes charged by Canada Customs because the lights were shipped from a US address instead. When I questioned Cullen on his Forum about it I was rewarded with my user account being inactivated as of today. I definitely won't be recommending or dealing with this guy ever again.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
according to the initial thread, it seemed fairly clear that they *are* hella, not just "made by a company owned by hella"....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1711731
if they are not, the initial post is very, very misleading... i couldn't find anything that would lead me to believe otherwise, before i decided to jump in on this.
i know i have read other threads in which it was stated that they were in fact not hella, but made by a company owned by hella. can't remember if it was another cullen buy or someone else, but according to this pre-order, i couldn't find anything that would suggest they weren't reall hellas.. 
---------------------------------------------------------------
Cullen never advertised that they are Hella, just made by a Hella company.
Everyone should be very careful when adjusting these as the vertical adjuster on my drivers side broke out. It just happens to be in the proper alignment spot though.


----------



## Darren J (Aug 28, 2001)

I got an email from Cullen about my Canadian shipping problem and the extra taxes I had to pay.On this page http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4
near the bottom is the question and aswer about it. His response this morning "We ship only from USA and have never shipped any headlights from any location in Canada."
It's like I'm dealing with 2 different people. Unbelievable. What vendor in his right mind would want to deal with this character? All Cullen has done is put the vendor between him and the customer so that the poor vendor takes the brunt of half-answers and missed promises.


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (Darren J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darren J* »_I got an email from Cullen about my Canadian shipping problem and the extra taxes I had to pay.On this page http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4
near the bottom is the question and aswer about it. His response this morning "We ship only from USA and have never shipped any headlights from any location in Canada."
It's like I'm dealing with 2 different people. Unbelievable. What vendor in his right mind would want to deal with this character? All Cullen has done is put the vendor between him and the customer so that the poor vendor takes the brunt of half-answers and missed promises.


We did go through this already in emails with you and also in various threads. There was a time we had an attempt to ship product through a Canadian location unfortunately this brought more issues to both us and to our customers than it helped out, believe me you would still be waiting for the product if we would've stuck to that setup. Not to mention the packing of the products were not sufficient. As we also mentioned in email to you we go to great length to save you on broker fees as UPS will charge you "nice" broker fee when the product arrives in Canada, we pay on average about $10-15 more to ship it to you with the post in fact!
This is also the very reason we are refocusing on wholesale as the volume of product we process with the direct sourcing from the factories has indeed become overwealming, most of our resellers resell the products we offer on an in stock basis, and also we have one in Canada that sell our products not the Bora Hella's currently though!


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_Wow, that was a quick refund (received 1 min ago)! I'm feeling positive now. 
I may refund the refund shortly if I still want these headlights. 
Thanks again,
Mark

No problem!


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (sidak)*

YEah sucks that when you have guys that treat hard working euro lovers with utter lack of respect. They deserive to be dragged behind a car for 1 mile for everyone who does that .







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rene2 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (pest)*

NEVER had any problems with Cullen..








Yes, it took five months to get the lights..
You must not forget it was a PRE-ORDER..
But he provided periodical updates to keep us informed...And answered every e-mail I sent him...
By the way,I bought Bora/Hella E-Codes with levellers with the Rheostat , Euro-switch and all bulbs included at an UNBEATABLE price !!!
Like someone wrote in an earlier post: If you want your Lights RIGHT NOW , then pay the big price and get them trough a regular seller.
I was not in a hurry cause my lights were part of a winter project
All in all it was an unbeatable deal...


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (rene2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rene2* »_Like someone wrote in an earlier post: If you want your Lights RIGHT NOW , then pay the big price and get them trough a regular seller.


yup that was me and i am glad some people saw it my way, dont trash the guy hes running a business


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Cullen Sucks (quickhuh)*

This needs to be settled over on Cullen's forums not ours.
Thanks.


----------

